# [Wet Thumb Forum]-AB Contest Entry - 100g Aquascape by James Hoftiezer



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I was going to add these to my aquascaping thread but it has apparently been archived into never-never land.

Here are the newest pictures. Its not that much of a change from last year. I've been too distracted with work and moving to give it the attention it really deserves.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I was going to add these to my aquascaping thread but it has apparently been archived into never-never land.

Here are the newest pictures. Its not that much of a change from last year. I've been too distracted with work and moving to give it the attention it really deserves.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

In my opinion the colors are more realistic without the bight-bright reds I had last year. I was going for a gold color phase that we nicknamed 'Autumn Twilight' last fall. 

I didn't have much time to prep the tank this year and I think it shows. There are lots of details that a little pruning and time and there would have solved.

Here's a thought.. are there too many fish now? Its the same number but the rainbows have grown full size now. It was hard to take pictures of the aquascape without their interfering in some way.

Also you can see on the right hand side of the first picture that I coudn't get all the background light eliminated fromthe room. I thought I had taken care of but when I reviewed the pictured I found some light pollution.

At that point there was nothing I could do. The next day I had to tear down the aquarium for the move....


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

I like the new look of the tank. I agree that last year the colors were unreal and this year while its still red dominant its better lookin to my eye. Good work again. It looks like you shifted the focal point to the green fluffy plant. Is that hottonia?


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Looks good. (Please tell me that your old thread on this tank isn't REALLY lost!







I liked that thread)

I just wanted to throw in my 2 cents...as for the fish interfering, nah. I mean, it *is* a fish tank afterall. What fun would it be just looking at a tub of water with little fish movement? I think the fish really add to the "underwater" feeling (that's profound, for yah, I know). I really like the rainbows - they make it much more natural seeming, IMHO.

I'm not sure, though, how I feel about that equal strip of exposed substrate along the front. It looks very contrived to me. Maybe somehow soften that edge? Or use a little something like pearlweed?


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Gorgeous aquascape, I'm really impressed. I sent my tank to ADA '04 but now I know that I don't have any chances with tanks like yours. I think that current aquascape is better than previous. Great tank !


----------

